# doppelgangers



## laughinReaper (Nov 16, 2013)

Time travelers? Immortals,clones,reincarnation or just long lost third cousin twice removed by a few centuries?


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPhnt--YVd0]Proof Time Travel Is Possible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 16, 2013)

Personally I'm 100% convinced that Mick Jagger and Steven Tyler are related some how.


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPORQcXBJ4w]Nic Cage responds to vampire rumors on Letterman - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DoGbJxgdsg]20 celebrities who might be time travellers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNADsi-mrg8]Sylvester Stallone Caught Up in Vatican Mystery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 7, 2014)

So I'm sitting at my favorite local watering hole (i.e. the/my office) and in walks this guy who could be a brother or blood relative by looks. He says to me that he now knows why everyone keeps waving at him while he's driving thru town(he just moved there). And we get quite a laugh about it and I tell him, "Perfect my doppleganger has arrived and I can now move out of town". Funny thing was that is exactly what was happening in a few days from then. Hope he settled in ok.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh and I happened to resemble a guy in the town I moved to who was deceased. Is that kinda weird or what?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2014)

James Lee Burke and Steven King.  Generic features.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> James Lee Burke and Steven King.  Generic features.



Like Elvis Presley.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 15, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Ha! My employee looks just like this guy.


----------

